# Costa Rica fishing reports



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

Was wondering how is the fishing going in Costa Rica? Going soon and Can't wait.


----------



## jpotesta (Apr 20, 2008)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic255970-26-1.aspx#bottom


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

When are myou leaving for costa rico?


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

Second week in June


----------



## flrockytop (Oct 3, 2007)

Since you can't fish in the GOM, I've got a condo reserved for the week of Oct 16 in Jaco. I have email a couple of places about fishing that week but have not been able to get anyone to respond. I think I will just cancel the condo. Maybe Alaska?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *flrockytop (4/21/2009)*I have email a couple of places about fishing that week but have not been able to get anyone to respond. I think I will just cancel the condo.


try calling...


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

The wife and I are heading to Costa May 1 - 5.


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody know if it is easy to find a job there. Everybody that has been say they cant wait to go back. Maybe I will just stay. If I could find a job.


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice whoo. War Damn Eagle.


----------

